# 350 all cleaned up



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say I got the 350 in my Lemans and cleaned up, regasketed ,and painted. I took about 6 weeks to get it all done. Yesterday I tried to start it with no luck. I spent a couple of hours going over everything and couldn't get it to start. It would crank, but it just wouldn't fire. This morning I got back at it. Turns out the points had to be adjusted in a little. Then she fired right up. I let it run for a couple of minutes. I was hoping to let it run longer, but the radiator sprung a bad leak and the valve covers leaked. They leaked before and they still leak even with new gaskets. The rest of the motor was fine. No other leaks. Anyway, even though I don't post a whole lot, I've been on this site just about everyday trying to learn all I can. So thanks everyone for helping me get this far. Next up, lifting the body up, painting the frame and replacing all the brake and fuel lines.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! :cheers
To seal those valve covers, might I suggest some good cork gaskets and Blue Hylomar sealant (OReilly usually has it by Permatex). It's pricey but good.

Also, don't over-tighten them. You'll dimple the metal and that makes them leak.

Bear


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks nice...great feeling when it fires up isn't it???

Bill


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

It sure is a good feeling, silversport. Bear, I am guilty of over tightening the valve covers. I did it when I first got the motor running before I cleaned it all up. I noticed last night all the bolt holes are dimpled out. Lesson learned.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a little video of the motor running. Its got 2 1/2 inch Pypes downpipes and a Summit Racing 2 1/2 inch exhaust system. I put the downpipes on and slid the mufflers on just to hear what it would sound like. I'm having trouble uploading the video so here's the link
0525121505.mp4 video by Icefan71 - Photobucket


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sweet!...there you go!...

my younger brother has been working on his 1970 Skylark engine but had something go wrong on start up day...hopefully he has it fixed and it too will be burbling soon...

Bill


----------

